# It will be BOCK



## OKLAHOMAN

:biggrin:I am happy to announce that it looks 99% certain that I will be a dealer for Bock Nips that will fit most if not all our component sets.
I will be placing my initial order tomorrow if all goes right. I will be ordering at first just the 5MM nibs, these are the nibs that will fit our small component sets, like the CSUSA Jr. series in both fine and medium.
I will add some photos in a while along with explanations...


----------



## mredburn

Feeds assemblies as well or just the nibs?   Congratulations.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Mike to answer your question, yes and no. The first order will be for nibs only as many of us have bought the taps and dies for Lou's feeds and the bock nibs will fit on his feeds, I feel we need to exhaust his feed assemblies first.Also gives me a chance to get over the investment :wink: in nibs. 





mredburn said:


> Feeds assemblies as well or just the nibs? Congratulations.


----------



## soligen

Great new Roy! what did you decide for the logo or decorative elements?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

OK as promised here are some photo's 
This is the gilded 5 MM that I've been using the last week, I've also used the 6MM as well as one other person who has tested these for fit and write ability. I've decided for now to go with the simple BOCK logo on the polished nib that has the writing sideways but will be in the gilded finish (Gold tone). As to pricing until I have the total with exchange rate,duties and shipping I think around $7-$7.50 per nib.,you should have no problem getting $30-$40 more for your fountain pen with these on them because a far as I know this will be the first time we have offered a component pen with a BOCK nib. The minimum order that I have to place will keep me in stock for a while, I hope I'm wrong, but I had to sell my first grandchild. I anticipate being able to have them in stock by mid August so I can only hold off ordering for a day or two if anyone has something to say, so please all leave me some feedback. I will have a page on my site for ordering that will need a code word to get into until I get a site just for these and possibly some other surprises I'm working on. 

w, 
















The


----------



## nsfr1206

Looks good.


----------



## Phunky_2003

Roy,  

I'd be interest in ordering as soon as you have them ready.  My mom is also in the process of buying a house in Tishamingo which I don't think would be too far from you.  She's planing on moving from Virginia to Oklahoma mid august.  Maybe we could meet for a cup of coffee and I can pick them up.  I wouldn't mind coming to your shop for some pointers or just a little drooling.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Roy,  looks good.  Can't wait to get those in and give em a test spin.


----------



## jskeen

Now that may very well get me turning a couple of new pens, just to have something to try them out on


----------



## glycerine

Roy, you are awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Just placed the order and waiting until tomorrow when they open for wire transfer instructions.


----------



## scotian12

Roy, it is great that you are stepping up and giving us some additional options to sell fountain pen. Right now I am selling fountain pens but not putting an emphasis on the nib. I feel and other probably do also that we need some education in how to sell the nib. Perhaps over the next few months you could give us some product knowledge and sales strategy. Thanks. Darrell Eisner


----------



## Chasper

Welcome Bock, I've missed you and eagerly await your arrival.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I had some email wanting clarification on the nib logo and color here is a photo of the logo the color will be two-tone Gold with polished steel ends.


----------



## Jim15

Thanks for all your effort Roy.


----------



## azamiryou

THANK YOU! This is a really exciting development, I eagerly await their availability and will order some right away.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Just a quick update, Bock wanted me to order another 500 Euros so I'm adding XF to the order, this is the third time the Minimum dollar amount has changed. They would have shipped my order as placed but would have charged a 150 euro upcharge making each nib about $.15 more to me and adding some more cost only meand more end cost to the consumer so I decided that instead of upping the order on F and M just order 1,000 XF....Damn now I have to sell my next youngest grand child and she was my favorite.


----------



## glycerine

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just a quick update, Bock wanted me to order another 500 Euros so I'm adding XF to the order, this is the third time the Minimum dollar amount has changed. They would have shipped my order as placed but would have charged a 150 euro upcharge making each nib about $15 more to me and adding some more cost only meand more end cost to the consumer so I decided that instead of upping the order on F and M just order 1,000 XF....Damn now I have to sell my next youngest grand child and she was my favorite.


 
I think the extra fine was a good call.  Sorry for the extra burden though, but I don't think we'll have a problem unloading those nibs off of you!


----------



## LanceD

I'm also glad to hear that you'll be stocking the XF nibs.


----------



## Buzzzz4

Yeah! Those XF nibs should go quite fast.


----------



## penhead

Dang...just started making pens again after not making any for a year or so...now I have a new tap/die...and now Bock nibs...now all I need is some education and how to put it all together on fountain pens.

Starting to get on the good side of excited about it all 

Thanks to Roy....and all who supply fountain pen parts..!


----------



## witz1976

Fantastic news Roy!  Congratulations on the agreement and I cannot wait to see what other goodies you are working on!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

As soon as I get conformation and a shipping I will list on my web site. The pass word will be BOCK  in capitals and will be at the bottom of my navagation list. If a few of you will be so kind as to go to my web-site and test if it is indeed working (Use the passwork BOCK) and LMK I would appriciate it very much. When the page opens it should have a photo of a Bock nib.


----------



## MarkD

Roy, I was able to get to the nib page.


----------



## Timebandit

I was able to get in as well


----------



## philkessling

The link worked for me also.


----------



## wyliewing

Me too!


----------



## DurocShark

I got in. Can't wait to order some!


----------



## mredburn

:biggrin:So Roy, are you telling us "I'll Be BOCK" heheh:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark

:groan:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Don we have to give Mike a little leeway after all he's officially part of the senior citizens as of today.​


----------



## penhead

Browsing around your fantastic site...just to let you know...I was able to see the pic of the the Bock nib..!


----------



## witz1976

mredburn said:


> :biggrin:So Roy, are you telling us "I'll Be BOCK" heheh:biggrin:


Booo!!  Make Mike pay double now!!:wink:  (just cause that was a bad bad joke :tongue


----------



## arw01

Newbie here...  What makes the Bock more desirably than some other nibs we use?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Alan great question and first let me welcome you to the forum.
The nibs supplied with our components to put it nice are substandard at best. They are made in China for the DIY market not for fountain pen users. Will they write, yes, but do they create a writing experience? No, unless you like scratchy and skipping writing. I have had a few that wrote well but only a handful out of hundreds if not a couple of thousand. I have also been able to tune a few to write extremely well, and a number that I've tried tuning for hours and still ended up with a #2 pencil with a broken tip. 
There are two manufactures in Germany that make 85% of the nibs for your higher end pen manufactures Bock and JoWo. Of the two Bock is the most recognized brand by most pen people. Both these companies have been around for years and specialize in nibs. When showing your custom made fountain pen to a fountain pen user the first thing they look at is the nib and when they see the component nib they hand it right back and move on. Up until a while ago we were able to get nibs from My friend Lou Metcalf of Heritage Nibs, that was a big upgrade from the Chinese nibs but they are no longer available so the search for a better nib started. I really did not think I would be able to convince Bock to sell and make nibs to fit our feeds but I got lucky (I worn them down). With a Bock nib on our pens we now are able to show the pen person we are on a par with the big boys. 
Hope this answered your question, if you have any other questions do not hesitate to ask.




arw01 said:


> Newbie here... What makes the Bock more desirably than some other nibs we use?


----------



## DurocShark

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Don we have to give Mike a little leeway after all he's officially part of the senior citizens as of today.​


So does that mean I need to send him some Metamucil?


:wink:


----------



## philb

I got on your site! Will be watching closely, as I fancy an upgrade for the jr. Series and Lous's nibs always went well! Hope they dont take too long to ship!


----------



## azamiryou

I can't remember the last time I was this excited about penmaking, unless it was the day I started.


----------



## Sawdustman

*Bock*

Looking forward to trying some of these nibs. Hoping to have them in latecaug from you.


----------



## arw01

Thanks Roy, the information does help some on the history.

I have some Heritage nibs I got from Exotic blanks and have some trouble with one or two of them, so I'm still trying to figure out why one upgrade nib works better than another.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Alan,as with anything not every nib will be perfect right out of the box and might need minor tuning. The nibs that are giving you a problem should write well just need a minor tune. Do you have a loop or small magnifying glass? If so look at the nib straight on making sure both tines are perfectly lined up., that the nib sits on the feed equal on both sides of the wings. That the slit from the from the gulp hole to the tip tapers and is not too wide (allowing the ink to flood). ?In the library Lou has a write up called you can tune a nib but you can't tune a tuna or something like that, it will give some basics. Remember all nibs are thin pieces of metal and during handling stuff happens it's just the nibs from companies like Bock,JoWo and a few other small manufactures in Germany are just made with much closer tolerances and are smoother plated giving a much better flow to begin with. 



arw01 said:


> Thanks Roy, the information does help some on the history.
> 
> I have some Heritage nibs I got from Exotic blanks and have some trouble with one or two of them, so I'm still trying to figure out why one upgrade nib works better than another.


----------



## Dan_F

I have found the tine alignment to be very good with the Heritance nibs so that they write smooth, but the tines tend to be too tight  (too close together), and need to be opened up just a little bit in order to allow proper ink flow. Lou shows how to do this in one of his nib tweaking library articles in the library. There are actually several ways to go about this. One is bending the wings out away from the feed, as Lou explains in the article. Another way is by spreading the tines a bit by applying pressure on them from the underside, then going in with a thin brass shim to force them apart. A wealth of information about nib tuning can be found here here: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?/topic/11309-repair-reference-information/

Come over some time and we can work on some of your recalcitrant nibs. 

Dan


----------



## DurocShark

I've only had a couple of IPG nibs I couldn't get to write decently. And those were because the points were poorly welded on. None of my Heritance nibs have had issues, though they always write better after a little use. I pre-write my personal nibs on some micromesh. Makes a world of difference, and I recommend the same (using brown paper bags, since few have micromesh handy) to my customers. They frequently tell me how wonderfully they write once they do that.


----------



## jskeen

I have found that a given nib feed and section sometimes just don't want to work together well.  Usually changing any one of the 3 components will take care of the problem unless there is some obvious problem with something.  I mix and match nib components all the time and eventually get a combination that will work out of just about all of them.  A little tweaking, tuning and polishing and even most kit nibs will write reasonably well.  Some are outstanding.  

I can't wait to see how these pan out, as the name brand nib has been the missing link for our pens for some time.  The Heritance steelflex nibs are nice, but nothing sells like a known name for some folks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Just got back from the bank, the wire transfer went out a little over an hour ago. I've also been informed that Bock will be shut down fron Aud. 8th. thru the 26th. for Holiday and my shipment should go out the last week in Aug. first week of September. I hope to also have my new site www.Classicnib.com up and running by the time they arrive.


----------



## nsfr1206

Alright! Looking forward to it.


----------



## glycerine

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just got back from the bank, the wire transfer went out a little over an hour ago. I've also been informed that Bock will be shut down fron Aud. 8th. thru the 26th. for Holiday and my shipment should go out the last week in Aug. first week of September. I hope to also have my new site www.ClassicNibs.com up and running by the time they arrive.


 
Man, what kind of holiday do those crazy Germans celebrate!?!?


----------



## Dan_F

Do you have an idea when you might have the large nibs?

Dan


----------



## BRobbins629

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just got back from the bank, the wire transfer went out a little over an hour ago. I've also been informed that Bock will be shut down fron Aud. 8th. thru the 26th. for Holiday and my shipment should go out the last week in Aug. first week of September. I hope to also have my new site www.ClassicNibs.com up and running by the time they arrive.


Looks like someone else has that domain name.


----------



## mredburn

glycerine said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the bank, the wire transfer went out a little over an hour ago. I've also been informed that Bock will be shut down fron Aud. 8th. thru the 26th. for Holiday and my shipment should go out the last week in Aug. first week of September. I hope to also have my new site www.ClassicNibs.com up and running by the time they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, what kind of holiday do those crazy Germans celebrate!?!?
Click to expand...

 

Most of Europe takes August off for Holiday.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I apologize the new site will be www.classicnib.com for some reason I added an s at the end in my original post. I have fixed my original post also.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

BRobbins629 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the bank, the wire transfer went out a little over an hour ago. I've also been informed that Bock will be shut down fron Aud. 8th. thru the 26th. for Holiday and my shipment should go out the last week in Aug. first week of September. I hope to also have my new site www.ClassicNibs.com up and running by the time they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone else has that domain name.
Click to expand...

 
Sorry Bruce, I added the s at the end by accident. It should be www.classicnib.com. now I know there is a classic with an s at the end.


----------



## EBorraga

Looks like i'll have to sell some pens at my first show. Can't wait for the new nibs


----------



## ericd

glycerine said:


> Man, what kind of holiday do those crazy Germans celebrate!?!?


 
Oktoberfest!


----------



## joefyffe

*Typo?*

could it be the "s" in "nibs"?



BRobbins629 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the bank, the wire transfer went out a little over an hour ago. I've also been informed that Bock will be shut down fron Aud. 8th. thru the 26th. for Holiday and my shipment should go out the last week in Aug. first week of September. I hope to also have my new site www.ClassicNibs.com up and running by the time they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone else has that domain name.
Click to expand...


----------



## dow

Roy, I've been away from the forum and haven't fired up the lathe in a couple of months, due to the heat, family, life, work, etc., etc.  First day back on the forum and I run across this.  

This is great news!  Thanks so much for jumping in and doing this.  I'll be placing an order with you.  Oh yeah,  Any chance you might put together a "sample pack" with one each of M, F, and XF?  Just a thought.

dow


----------

